# Health problems



## Schneider (Nov 2, 2022)

Got any sickness or injuries you are struggling with recently?

Came down with a nasty sinusitis that fucked my smelling down to like 20%. Felt like someone's fists caving in my cheeks all the time. Lasted for about a week or so and the stinkies are mostly back now.

Also recently played tennis with shitty shoes. The price i didn't pay for with my wallet, my body paid it with interest. Really feeling it now from my backside down to my heels. Got me to rethink again on that 10$ counterfeit everlast boxing gloves and 2 cent handwraps.

Invest on your health people, money and time spent there is money and time well spent.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 2, 2022)

I have Covid

Reactions: Friendly 8 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2022)

Edit:
.... Oh, you mean my own health problem?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schneider (Nov 2, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I have Covid


Get well soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2022)

Nah my banana is a temple.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 2, 2022)

Also, a humble advice from a (almost) 30 yo family man:

important to invest on health insurance if your country has a purely capitalistic health care. less urgent if your country has a functionally good public one. my country actually has public health care but admins and bureaucracy may take 2 to 4 hours before you get treatment. private healthcare here is basically legalised robbery. on your 20s or 30s you may feel invincible and that insurance bill may feel like its going nowhere but it'll save you in the long run, speaking from a dude who hadn't stayed in a hospital room for over 10 years.

a fellow older family man (in his 40s) was not a proponent of this, arguing the money could be used elsewhere like your business, and the business will be the one to pay for your meds. ironically the man loves his hospital stay and he'll go in for symptoms i wouldn't even visit docs for, nor did he put that much time and attention on healthy lifestyle and exercise. needless to say, his trips this year so far had already cost him more than a premium insurance which will absolutely cover his existing med expenses and the foreseeable future. and talking business, with the way they're pricing shit now you could have absolutely used that hospital bill money to grow your business more while letting your insurance do the rest. but to each their own eh.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 2, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nah my banana is a temple.


cute

you are basically fucking your sister now and one microbe infection away from global extinction


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Edit:
> .... Oh, you mean my own health problem?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 2, 2022)

Cough like all year sometimes
Also 3 yrs ago i think, i had med check up, show black spots on my lung. They recommend me to consult to expert/specialist but i didnt do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5 | Neutral 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 2, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Cough like all year sometimes
> Also 3 yrs ago i think, i had med check up, show black spots on my lung. They recommend me to consult to expert/specialist but i didnt do it


Pirate Lung

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Pirate Lung


The polution here is so bad


----------



## wibisana (Nov 2, 2022)

Not to mention coworkers that smokes at boardimg house and shits


----------



## Schneider (Nov 2, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Not to mention coworkers that smokes at boardimg house and shits


you dont smoke?

i used to smoke, from marlboro reds (in china) to kretek. then someone i used to routinely beat pre-smoke start to spank me on court due to shit cardio. moved to vaping, got me lungs back then beat her again before she starts believing.

chainsmokers around me also eventually moved on to vaping and they went from the usual burnt tobaco stink to smelling intensely sweet and cakey all of a sudden, which in combination with buff bodies, skin tight clothes, gruff and beards are kind of giving mixed signals. didn't fancy the sweet flavors of local liquids so i eventually dropped vaping too (preferred the hard nicotine burn on chinese liquids)


----------



## wibisana (Nov 2, 2022)

Schneider said:


> you dont smoke?
> 
> i used to smoke, from marlboro reds (in china) to kretek. then someone i used to routinely beat pre-smoke start to spank me on court due to shit cardio. moved to vaping, got me lungs back then beat her again before she starts believing.
> 
> chainsmokers around me also eventually moved on to vaping and they went from the usual burnt tobaco stink to smelling intensely sweet and cakey all of a sudden, which in combination with buff bodies, skin tight clothes, gruff and beards are kind of giving mixed signals. didn't fancy the sweet flavors of local liquids so i eventually dropped vaping too (preferred the hard nicotine burn on chinese liquids)


I never smoke, but yeah passive smoker from people around me.pretty sure my wife wouldnt even want to marry me or date me if i was a smoker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Nov 2, 2022)

I have diabeties but hopefully can put them into remission.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 2, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Cough like all year sometimes
> Also 3 yrs ago i think, i had med check up, show black spots on my lung. They recommend me to consult to expert/specialist but i didnt do it



Please do a check-up and take care of yourself


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 2, 2022)

Nothing i know of and won't go to the doctor to find out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Nov 2, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I have Covid


>sends chicken soup



wibisana said:


> Cough like all year sometimes
> Also 3 yrs ago i think, i had med check up, show black spots on my lung. They recommend me to consult to expert/specialist but i didnt do it


Dude 



Gerjaffers786 said:


> I have diabeties but hopefully can put them into remission.


Just to clarify  the like was for the remission part. Work your ass off and eat right - you'll kick it's ass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm in dire need of a dental appointment. 

Oh well guess I'll die.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 3, 2022)

Sunrider said:


> I'm in dire need of a dental appointment.
> 
> Oh well guess I'll die.


my mother in law has chronic heavy dental problems. she looks so miserable all the time.

that one time i had a (minor) dental problem i _do_ feel like i want to die (no painkillers)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 3, 2022)

Gerjaffers786 said:


> I have diabeties but hopefully can put them into remission.


disclaimer of this being easier said then done

1. go to a gym regularly, if not an option then do simple home calisthenic workout, and supplement with (5km +) walks/jogs. routine is key.
2. wholly swap out simple carbs (sugars, starches) for complex carbs. any form of simple carbs, because sugar (honey) is sugar (white bread) is sugar (cheesecakes) and its the root of the problem (chronic high blood glucose levels). gonna need google for the complete list (do's and don't eats work too)
3. adopt an active lifestyle to supplement 1. contrary to popular belief its not heavy 1 hour game of basketball 3x a week then couch potato for the rest, its cutting out your sitting and lying down time and go for movement. ex. stairs over elevators, stand over sitting, walk or bikes over cars/motorbikes, etc. if you are forced to be seated do calf push ups.
4. optional, but intermittent fasting.

hope it'll workout for you, my mom too is a type 2 diabetic, realized quite late but better late than never

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 3, 2022)

Yes, I've been suffering from _Minima genitalium_ since elementary school.

It's not only painful to me personally but a burden for all those around me, in fact I've always been forced to wear pants because of my condition and honestly it makes me feel less of a human being sometimes.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Nov 3, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Yes, I've been suffering from _Minima genitalium_ since elementary school.
> 
> It's not only painful to me personally but a burden for all those around me, in fact I've always been forced to wear pants because of my condition and honestly it makes me feel less of a human being sometimes.


Sorry about that man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 3, 2022)

None that I know of. Last check up was probably four years ago. Pretty sure I'm good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 3, 2022)

V


Kitsune said:


> I have Covid


Vitamin C, D, Zinc and basking in the sun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 4, 2022)

an interesting read. 

my typical flu/infection bouts typically last for 1 to 3 days. never took meds, felt supremely shit especially on the fevers and inflammations but the bulk of the discomfort are mostly gone after a night's sleep.

my most recent sinusitis though, lasted for a week. coincidentally this time i took meds, an nsaid blend which really helps you sleep by toning down the symptoms. the tablets helped making me feel "less sick" every day but the recovery felt more gradual.

would love to have actual experts/medics to elaborate on this



Swarmy said:


> Yes, I've been suffering from _Minima genitalium_ since elementary school.
> 
> It's not only painful to me personally but a burden for all those around me, in fact I've always been forced to wear pants because of my condition and honestly it makes me feel less of a human being sometimes.


its all relative man. _dipterans _may seem small compared to _coleopterans, _but humongous amongst _parasitiformes. _

regardless, genitals don't define a person, so best not let it define you and cut anyone else who does as they aint worth your time anyway

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

Gerjaffers786 said:


> Sorry about that man.


No you're not and no I'm no man 



Schneider said:


> its all relative man. _dipterans _may seem small compared to _coleopterans, _but humongous amongst _parasitiformes. _
> 
> regardless, genitals don't define a person, so best not let it define you and cut anyone else who does as they aint worth your time anyway


They say size doesn't matter only how you use it... but they never say that to use it you need to be able to find it first 

Smallest fly is still bigger than the smallest beetle and ticks are enormous compared to the vast majority of both beetles and flies, what drugs are you on man


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> and ticks are


WAS SOMEBODY REFERENCING TIKTOK!
j/K


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 4, 2022)

i developed weird food sensitivities a few years back. it felt as thought something specific was bothering me but i couldn't figure out what it was so i started intermittent fasting

that literally changed my life. i also figured out what was fucking with me

got a few major tests done just to make sure it wasn't anything else and now im blessed

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Nov 4, 2022)

Schneider said:


> disclaimer of this being easier said then done
> 
> 1. go to a gym regularly, if not an option then do simple home calisthenic workout, and supplement with (5km +) walks/jogs. routine is key.
> 2. wholly swap out simple carbs (sugars, starches) for complex carbs. any form of simple carbs, because sugar (honey) is sugar (white bread) is sugar (cheesecakes) and its the root of the problem (chronic high blood glucose levels). gonna need google for the complete list (do's and don't eats work too)
> ...


Yes I have lost like 26 KG from 129 to 102 and ill keep going

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Schneider (Nov 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> They say size doesn't matter only how you use it... but they never say that to use it you need to be able to find it first


i have sort of a mindhack to this

i've met a lot of millenials/gen zs that love to brag about having a big startup (the figurative "big dick" [economy dick?]), but fact is that most of them crash and burn due to them being overly growth driven for the purpose of hooking in investors and bragging rights. at the time it really sounded intimidating, the big talk on crazy returns can make you feel inadequate. but then one time i started to contemplate, in the end what do i really want between:

a. having lots of people know that i own a big business, or
b. be actually wealthy

so i chose b, and with it as an endgoal it helped me come to terms with my more conservative/traditional approach (profit driven); sustainability, slow but surely add to my wealth over time, even with nothing to brag about.

likewise for cocksmanship, instead of having a goalpost set at "big appendage", which tbh isn't even a real option at all, set it at "bedmaster" instead. after all "can't feel me legs after a night with this guy" doesn't ring half bad compared to "dude you should cast for a porn production" at the urinal. and with common problems such as trouble getting it up and 2 minute bangers (exacerbated further with bad lifestyle and diets), that superbly functional needle suddenly starts to look appealing. i mean really, with any one of those 2 going on an elephant's trunk will only look good on pictures and nothing more, and its more common nowadays than you think.


Swarmy said:


> Smallest fly is still bigger than the smallest beetle and ticks are enormous compared to the vast majority of both beetles and flies, what drugs are you on man


the bug scene seems to be so different over where you live

though pardon my lack in bug-o-logy, as me mind somehow always reflexively resort to "exterminate with fire" at the sight of one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 5, 2022)

Schneider said:


> i have sort of a mindhack to this
> 
> i've met a lot of millenials/gen zs that love to brag about having a big startup (the figurative "big dick" [economy dick?]), but fact is that most of them crash and burn due to them being overly growth driven for the purpose of hooking in investors and bragging rights. at the time it really sounded intimidating, the big talk on crazy returns can make you feel inadequate. but then one time i started to contemplate, in the end what do i really want between:
> 
> ...


My grandma used to say the more words a man uses to justify his small dick the smaller his little pecker truly is.



Schneider said:


> the bug scene seems to be so different over where you live
> 
> 
> though pardon my lack in bug-o-logy, as me mind somehow always reflexively resort to "exterminate with fire" at the sight of one


Yeah I live on Mars  

Ticks are the largest amongst the mites and you just had to pick them so don't go off at me man


----------



## dergeist (Nov 5, 2022)

Knee problem, a fissure in the cartilage behind the knee cap. There's no real cure, except knee replacement or getting my legs (muscles, ligamanets and tendons) super strong to lighten the load. I've gone with the latter option. I will know in 3-6 months if it's worked.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Schneider (Nov 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> My grandma used to say the more words a man uses to justify his small dick the smaller his little pecker truly is.


im..

just helping a dude out on the internet, and not overcompensating for something a bit _too_ microscopic for my liking. i swear ms. granny swarmy 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Swarmy said:


> Yeah I live on Mars


..?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Nov 5, 2022)

Chest heaviness


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2022)

Do mental problems count? Because you'd have to have them if you post on NF
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 5, 2022)

Schneider said:


> ..?


I was so close to stealth linking  in my post at first but I guess weebs will be weebs  

I should probably finally sit down and go through the manga just because everyone who hears me say I like insects starts linking me to it and I'M GETTING MIGHTY IRRITATED

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 6, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> I was so close to stealth linking  in my post at first but I guess weebs will be weebs
> 
> I should probably finally sit down and go through the manga just because everyone who hears me say I like insects starts linking me to it and I'M GETTING MIGHTY IRRITATED


didnt actually read the whole way but yea the insect intense contents and trivias might tickle your bug-boners despite the total disregard of square cube law. albeit somehow i think you'd probably react critically on it rather than fanboying like everyone would expect


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> didnt actually read the whole way but yea the insect intense contents and trivias might tickle your bug-boners despite the total disregard of square cube law. albeit somehow i think you'd probably react critically on it rather than fanboying like everyone would expect


I vividly remember the part with the parasitoid chick fucking bursting out of her enemy... yeah no wonder I remember that part years later  



> despite the total disregard of square cube law


Don't. Just don't.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do mental problems count? Because you'd have to have them if you post on NF
> j/k


yes

but i have to know whether a chronic thirst for respect counts as a mental illness or not

j/k

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Balrog (Nov 7, 2022)

Asthma

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I have Covid


how are you good sir, i assume your covids gone by now

my little brother just tested positive, assumed he got it from his friend who he hung out with last week. test results indicated his friend got a heavier infection. dude has generic flu symptoms, nothing heavy so far. the current variant is mostly mild but local icus been filling up lately, not many deaths though.

stay healthy people

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2022)

how many times have you guys had covid? 

im worried i may have caught it again. made myself a home made spicy chai to combat these early flu like symptoms

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 13, 2022)

Once i think. Positive test, lost taste and everything
It was before vaccine avaliable. I got full vaccinated (3 shots) and so far havent got infected again


----------



## Schneider (Nov 13, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> how many times have you guys had covid?
> 
> im worried i may have caught it again. made myself a home made spicy chai to combat these early flu like symptoms


could be flu could be covid, only a pcr can find out.

never tested positive but did have symptoms and be at ground zero treating infected family members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 14, 2022)

Schneider said:


> how are you good sir, i assume your covids gone by now
> 
> my little brother just tested positive, assumed he got it from his friend who he hung out with last week. test results indicated his friend got a heavier infection. dude has generic flu symptoms, nothing heavy so far. the current variant is mostly mild but local icus been filling up lately, not many deaths though.
> 
> stay healthy people


I’m fine now, thanks for asking. Hope your little brother is doing alright.


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> how many times have you guys had covid?
> 
> im worried i may have caught it again. made myself a home made spicy chai to combat these early flu like symptoms


Was the first time for me. Definitely very unpleasant but no worse than a bad flu.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 16, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> how many times have you guys had covid?
> 
> im worried i may have caught it again. made myself a home made spicy chai to combat these early flu like symptoms


I thought I might have gotten it in fall 2019... but looking back it was likely just the flu. Probably not even the flu, either. 

Three years, four shots, non-stop masking and as much isolation as possible later, and I count myself among the few that might never have had it at all.


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2022)

neck and back aching/soreness

saw a chiropractor and found that i was somewhat misaligned in places due to bad posture habits (this is apparently very common), had a few sessions and feel legit better so i'd recommend it for anyone suffering from similar issues


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 17, 2022)

how is everyone doing now?


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm normal

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 17, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> how is everyone doing now?


after dropping almost 5 kg from a month long omad, feeling better than normal now

better cardio, slowed resting heart rate, feeling lighter overall and all the good stuff

downside being pants now effortlessly slip without a belt. started from unwearable to perfect snuggly fit to skinnies ain't skinny anymore to everything's baggy now, all from the shrinkage of love handles

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 18, 2022)

do these rapid tests work for anyone?


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 18, 2022)

Schneider said:


> after dropping almost 5 kg from a month long omad, feeling better than normal now
> 
> better cardio, slowed resting heart rate, feeling lighter overall and all the good stuff
> 
> downside being pants now effortlessly slip without a belt. started from unwearable to perfect snuggly fit to skinnies ain't skinny anymore to everything's baggy now, all from the shrinkage of love handles


it's a small price to pay for better health, even though it sounds like a massive nuisance 

 keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 19, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> do these rapid tests work for anyone?


assuming covid antigen tests, yeah they both do and don't somewhat

they need higher viral loads to work so they will miss out on early stage infections, which may appear asymptomatic but could still be contagious. so it's kind of a (very) loose filter, but at least still better than no screening at all.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 19, 2022)

The covid antigen test work.

I tested positive awhile back and about 5 days later took an at home-test. Saw that I tested positive again besides getting a "faulty reading." Just make sure you follow the instructions.


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Dec 19, 2022)

No need. You have an immune system to worry about that.And random muscle pains from playing sport/gym is nothing to fuss about, they come and go like farts.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2022)

Schneider said:


> assuming covid antigen tests, yeah they both do and don't somewhat
> 
> they need *higher viral loads* to work so they will miss out on early stage infections, which may appear asymptomatic but could still be contagious. so it's kind of a (very) loose filter, but at least still better than no screening at all.


high enough viral loads >  detectable igm antigen levels > positive marker. at this point your viral load would most likely be at around 25 cycle threshold (ct value) if you were to take a pcr, which can trace as low as 35+. at levels that low, your antigen test is likely to show a negative

pardon me shit science


Casval Rem Aznable said:


> No need. You have an immune system to worry about that.And random muscle pains from playing sport/gym is nothing to fuss about, they come and go like farts.


will my herpes ever go away


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Dec 20, 2022)

Schneider said:


> will my herpes ever go away


No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Tuesday at 9:28 PM)

so it was a beauty sleep until one wrong left head turn annihilated my neck for some fucking reason

gonna be a stiff mutha everytime i turn left for the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

